# denon cd turntable issues...carousel is out of line



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

anyone know how to fix this? worn belt or something? it works..plays ...but when I eject the tray and try to play the disk if off and doesnt line up

this is a `1995 unit and was free along with a carver mxr130 receiver.


----------

